# Green eyed poodles??



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I haven't but would love to see it as he sounds totally adorable. I like liver noses - always have.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Casey had the greenest eyes i have ever seen on a puppy almost looked demonic really and I can not find pics to show. His eyes always glow like light bulbs in pics.
I have lost all his puppy pics and am wondering if for some reason on the other computer.
I will look this afternoon.
Casey is a brown though.


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Casey had the greenest eyes i have ever seen on a puppy almost looked demonic really and I can not find pics to show. His eyes always glow like light bulbs in pics.
> I have lost all his puppy pics and am wondering if for some reason on the other computer.
> I will look this afternoon.
> Casey is a brown though.


Would love to see some pics,iv never seen a poodle with green eyes and i must say im quite taken by it lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> Would love to see some pics,iv never seen a poodle with green eyes and i must say im quite taken by it lol


Ginger is red and had gorgeous green eyes until she was over 6 months - she also has a liver nose. Her eyes turned amber later. Here is a baby pic of her with her green eyes! ACtually - the flash made them look blue but they were green! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

is your puppy red? just curious cause ginger is red and had green eyes as a puppy


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Pamela said:


> is your puppy red? just curious cause ginger is red and had green eyes as a puppy



No hes white,when i collect him next week i shall post pics of him


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

OK went and looked and cant find anything weird.
I have no pics of him till big and they turned yellowish.
I think one might be on my old phone if you want to private me your cell phone number I can put card in old phone and text it to you.
I still want to know what happened to all my pics though soooooooooooooo weird


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*My friend's new pup...*

Maya has olive green eyes..... what a honey! Ten weeks old...


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

stunning


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

How unusual! And, so pretty.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I loved Ginger's green eyes - I wish they would have stayed that way! lol


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

ok no point cause that could be Casey a few months back


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

The breeder of the pup im getting said he would keep his green eyes as he has a liver nose??is this fact?
I hope so he look so different


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> The breeder of the pup im getting said he would keep his green eyes as he has a liver nose??is this fact?
> I hope so he look so different


You know I don't know because he is white right? I was warned by another poodle lover that Ginger's eyes would not stay green and she was right (she has a liver nose) but amber is pretty also!. Maybe yours will stay!

here is pic of her as puppy again (don't forget green eyes looked blue in pic) and now:


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh shes mouth watering I love her shes very pretty


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

She kept her Liver nose


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

pagan-poodle said:


> She kept her Liver nose


Thank you and yes she kept the liver nose - I call it pink lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see a pic of your new puppy - I have been trying to visualize the green eyes and 'pink' nose on a white poo and it sounds beautiful!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't know but ask the breeder for pics of older pups that kept their eye colour.
If she doesn't you won't like her any less right?
Casey's are now yellow with a brown nose. Mandy's nose is liver but her eyes are blue ( I think gotta go look now) but she is a cream


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

course Il still love him if they change 
hes beautiful cant wait to get him and show the pics off


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't wait to see him!


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Hes gorgeous  Im going to take lots of snaps  saturday cant come fast enough


----------



## Bellcoop (Sep 9, 2020)

pagan-poodle said:


> Has anyone got a poodle with Green eyes??And a liver coloured nose???
> Id love to see pics,
> the puppy im getting has this hes absolutley Gorgeous


Yes, my Poodle Bella does. Here's a pic.


----------



## PipersMama (Jun 25, 2020)

Pamela said:


> You know I don't know because he is white right? I was warned by another poodle lover that Ginger's eyes would not stay green and she was right (she has a liver nose) but amber is pretty also!. Maybe yours will stay!
> 
> here is pic of her as puppy again (don't forget green eyes looked blue in pic) and now:


My Piper is an Abstract and has amber eyes. She is almost all black, with a little white and some red and a black nose. Not real dark black, but still black. I love her eyes, but thought they would of turned brown by now. She will be 2 years old in a few weeks.


----------



## daabor (Jan 31, 2019)

Your puppy is gorgeous! Eye colors can be permanent or change. My daughter was born with the most vivid violet eyes. At 9 months of age, a specialist said her eyes would remain the same color. They did, until she was 4. She is now 26 and her eyes are a brighter hazel green.


----------



## Aps (May 30, 2021)

pagan-poodle said:


> Has anyone got a poodle with Green eyes??And a liver coloured nose???
> Id love to see pics,
> the puppy im getting has this hes absolutley Gorgeous


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poodles only have dark brown or amber eyes, amber eyes go with liver points, those green eyes are changing puppy eyes and won't stay that way


----------



## Angluvspoodles (Dec 29, 2021)

pagan-poodle said:


> Has anyone got a poodle with Green eyes??And a liver coloured nose???
> Id love to see pics,
> the puppy im getting has this hes absolutley Gorgeous


I have a gorgeous chocolate white and black standard poodle with blue green eyes. She is 8 weeks see pics!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Just noticed that nobody has really commented on the idea that while pretty (and most importantly for them and their families) the pups with green eyes and/or liver points are non conforming to the breed standard of black points and dark brown eyes. As long as these variations come hand in hand with health and good temperaments folks should take joy from their pups, but for meI would be concerned that those alterations might not indicate the best breedings.


----------



## Poodlepalace369 (10 mo ago)

pagan-poodle said:


> Has anyone got a poodle with Green eyes??And a liver coloured nose???
> Id love to see pics,
> the puppy im getting has this hes absolutley Gorgeous


I actually have one 😀


----------



## Poodlepalace369 (10 mo ago)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> I don't know but ask the breeder for pics of older pups that kept their eye colour.
> If she doesn't you won't like her any less right?
> Casey's are now yellow with a brown nose. Mandy's nose is liver but her eyes are blue ( I think gotta go look now) but she is a cream


----------



## Poodlepalace369 (10 mo ago)

Green eyes (were blue but changed) and brown nose.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poodlepalace369 said:


> I actually have one 😀


Welcome! You’ve landed in a thread from 2009 and the original poster no longer visits the forum. But we’d love to hear more about your pup! Head on over to Member Introductions and say hello.


----------

